# Snouts



## mrudderman24

I've noticed my GSD's snout is fairly long. Sometimes it looks normal, other times it looks a bit pointy. I'm wondering if anyone else has a GSD like this? I have his pedigree and while his mother and father don't have long snouts, his grandmother (on his mother's side) does.

When he was younger, people thought he was a girl. Not so much anymore. His face kind of looks like this, skinny and long http://www.cdsleevedesign.com/blog/chloe/german_shepherd_puppy_sunshine7.jpg

Does anyone else have a GSD that has a long snout? One thing is that he is on the skinny side. When he was 8 months old, he was 62 lbs. He is 10months old now and not much heavier.


----------



## billsharp

Just looking at snouts, you'd have to say that Barbara Streisand and Nicole Kidman were two different species! 

Your dog looks almost identical to mine. I think if you look at the pix of GSDs on Google Image search you'll see that there are two types, the longer and the boxier, and both look great, and both are what most people consider GSD "standard".


----------



## msvette2u

When his muzzle is closed, does his upper jaw extend beyond the lower one?


----------



## mrudderman24

billsharp said:


> Just looking at snouts, you'd have to say that Barbara Streisand and Nicole Kidman were two different species!
> 
> Your dog looks almost identical to mine. I think if you look at the pix of GSDs on Google Image search you'll see that there are two types, the longer and the boxier, and both look great, and both are what most people consider GSD "standard".


LOL That's great


----------



## mrudderman24

msvette2u said:


> When his muzzle is closed, does his upper jaw extend beyond the lower one?


Hmm honestly I cannot recall. What is the signficance in finding out?


----------



## msvette2u

If so it's called an overbite. The pic on the far left reminds me of an overbite. 
The upper jaw extends beyond the lower one, sometimes significantly. 

Dog Skull with Extreme Overbite (Canis familiaris) | Skulls Unlimited 1-800-659-SKULL


----------



## mrudderman24

billsharp said:


> Just looking at snouts, you'd have to say that Barbara Streisand and Nicole Kidman were two different species!
> 
> Your dog looks almost identical to mine. I think if you look at the pix of GSDs on Google Image search you'll see that there are two types, the longer and the boxier, and both look great, and both are what most people consider GSD "standard".


Can you post some pics of your GSD?


----------



## KZoppa

His nose looks like shelby's. she had a longer snout than most. Not sure if her being showlines had anything to do with it.


----------



## mrudderman24

msvette2u said:


> If so it's called an overbite. The pic on the far left reminds me of an overbite.
> The upper jaw extends beyond the lower one, sometimes significantly.
> 
> Dog Skull with Extreme Overbite (Canis familiaris) | Skulls Unlimited 1-800-659-SKULL


Hmm now that I see that, no his is not like that. The vet has never mentioned anything either about an overbite. Hopefully they would have noticed

Any other people have GSD snouts like this


----------



## msvette2u

That's an extreme one. If there's a gap at all with the upper jaw being further out than the bottom, it's still an overbite, but it's hard to say from the pics you posted.
Can you lift his muzzle up and see?
If it's normal, yes, some dogs just have really long snouts.


----------



## mrudderman24

KZoppa said:


> His nose looks like shelby's. she had a longer snout than most. Not sure if her being showlines had anything to do with it.


Do you have pictures of her by chance?


----------



## Lilie

Holy Moly! What kind of chain do you have on your dog?


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Here's Koda's huge snout
























From puppyhood


----------



## Veronica1




----------



## mrudderman24

Lilie said:


> Holy Moly! What kind of chain do you have on your dog?


Its my GF's leash for her doberman. I'm picking up another 6ft lead this weekend. His old one is hanging on by a few threads. That chain leash is HEAVY


----------



## mrudderman24

Josie/Zeus: That is a goodlooking, strong dog. To me, Koda's snout looks normal size though. German line dog I presume?

Verionica: What a cutie. Looks a lot like my guy sleeping


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Josie/Zeus said:


> Here's Koda's huge snout


Handsome boy, how much does he weigh, he looks HUGE!!!


----------



## codmaster

mrudderman24 said:


> Hmm now that I see that, no his is not like that. The vet has never mentioned anything either about an overbite. Hopefully they would have noticed
> 
> *Any other people have GSD snouts like this*


 
Hope they don't, a person with a GSD snout would look really strange! (Heh! heh! Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## billsharp

It is M Rudderman or Mr. Udderman? 

I dont have any good profile stills of Liesl to post, but you can see her snout in profile on this vid I posted a few weeks ago. BTW, I get LOTS of compliments on what a pretty dog she is. I think your dog is handsome, wouldn't give his snout a second thought.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/165897-liesl-playing-pond-video.html


----------



## gyporl

My gsd has a long snout too but she is a female.


----------

